# Icones menu + halo bleu



## nero (13 Février 2006)

Bonjour à tous,

Quelqu'un sait il comment enlever l'icone ethernet dans le menu
ainsi que le halo bleu apparaissant autour des boutons,
barre de recherches..., et qui s' accorde mal avec certains thêmes? 

Merci


----------



## Paski.pne (13 Février 2006)

Salut et bienvenu sur Macgé ,

Pour retirer l'icône de l'Ethernet sur la barre des menus, deux façons de faire :
1 - Aller dans les préférences système, à la section Réseau puis dans Configurer, et à onglet PPPoE décocher l'option "Afficher l'Etat PPPoE dans la barre des menus".
2 - Le plus simple, cliquer sur l'icône avec la touche pomme enfoncée et glisser l'icône en dehors de la barre puis relâcher et pouf ! Plus rien .

Pour le halo bleu, aucune idée. Je ne suis pas sûr de bien comprendre ton problème. J'ignore d'où ça vient, à moins que tu n'utilises la touche Tab pour naviguer ce qui est alors normal.


----------



## nero (13 Février 2006)

Merci pour la 2ième option car pour la 1ere je cherche depuis des mois
un bouton à décocher à l'instar des autres préf. comme "Connexion..." ou
"Moniteurs" mais sans succés?!?
Tant pis pour le halo, j'y survivrai... ...enfin j'espere...


----------



## macmarco (13 Février 2006)

hover a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour la 2ième option car pour la 1ere je cherche depuis des mois
> un bouton à décocher à l'instar des autres préf. comme "Connexion..." ou
> "Moniteurs" mais sans succés?!?
> Tant pis pour le halo, j'y survivrai... ...enfin j'espere...




Pour le halo, l'autre possibilité c'est gaphite :
Préférences système/Apparence/Bleu/Graphite


----------



## nero (13 Février 2006)

Ce que je voudrai s' est supprimer ce halo, si quelqu'un a un............tuyau?....:mouais:


----------



## Paski.pne (13 Février 2006)

Tu devrais peut-être faire une copie d'écran de ton problème pour qu'on puisse voir, car là je t'avoue ne pas savoir de quoi tu parles. Pour une copie d'écran les raccourcis sont pomme-maj-3 (tout l'écran), pomme-maj-4 (une portion d'écran, y'a un pointeur pour sélectionner) ou pomme-maj-4 puis ajouter la barre d'espace (cela permet de ne copier que les fenêtres).

Pour ensuite poster ton image tu peux la charger sur http://imageshack.us/. Ensuite tu copies le lien que cela te donnera et tu le colles dans ton message en ayant auparavant cliqué sur la petite icône avec les montagnes (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) dans le tableau de bord des messages. Sinon, y'a tout un tutoriel là-dessus dans un lien inclus dans la signature de macmarco (juste au-dessus de ton dernier post).


----------



## macmarco (13 Février 2006)

Hover parle de ce halo :


Je ne sais pas si on peut le désactiver, des gens plus compétents que moi pour ce qui est des thèmes et de l'apparence de Mac OS X, comme Augie ou Ultraman pourraient sans doute répondre.


----------



## Paski.pne (13 Février 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Hover parle ce halo :


Merci ,
Je supposais que c'était ça, mais comme je ne considère pas ça comme un problème je ne comprenais pas :rateau:.
La présence de ce halo me semble nécessaire, c'est elle qui permet d'indiquer qu'une cellule est activée. Vouloir l'enlever ne peut qu'apporter de la confusion, en tout cas à mes yeux.


			
				macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas si on peut le désactiver, des gens plus compétents que moi pour ce qui est des thèmes et de l'apparence de Mac OS X, comme Augie ou Ultraman pourraient sans doute répondre.


Je suis comme toi, par ce que là, c'est du costaud !


----------



## nero (13 Février 2006)

Merci macmarco il s'agi bien de ce p... de halo, bon je fait peut-être une fixette
sur un détail, mais avec un thême comme le "Void" de Gerrit (pur chef-d'oeuvre!!!)
c'est franchement immonde, non?


----------



## nero (13 Février 2006)

Tout ceci est pueril, veuillez m' excuser....


----------



## macmarco (13 Février 2006)

hover a dit:
			
		

> Merci macmarco il s'agi bien de ce p... de halo, bon je fait peut-être une fixette
> sur un détail, mais avec un thême comme le "Void" de Gerrit (pur chef-d'oeuvre!!!)
> c'est franchement immonde, non?




Faut pas exagérer ! 
Le halo graphite sera plus discret. 
Je pense comme Paski.pne qu'il est nécessaire pour savoir qu'un champ est actif, d'ailleurs, si Gerrit, par exemple, n'y a pas touché, ce n'est sans doute pas un hasard et cela signifie peut-être que c'est un paramètre hors champs de compétence, non modifiable.


----------



## Paski.pne (13 Février 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Le halo graphite sera plus discret.


Je dirais comme macmarco, choisi comme couleur d'apparence le graphite, cela devrait mieux passer.


----------



## nero (13 Février 2006)

Ok, tant pis, merci pour vos efforts, sinon je voudrai aussi enlever les points
sur tout les i sauf quand il s' agis de mots comme........non je déconne


----------



## macmarco (13 Février 2006)

hover a dit:
			
		

> Ok, tant pis, merci pour vos efforts, sinon je voudrai aussi enlever les points
> sur tout les i sauf quand il s' agis de mots comme........non je déconne




T'as qu'à essayer d'utlllser des "L" mlnuscules en les falsant passer pour des "i" !


----------

